# Usar IrDA del PC como receptor de mando a distancia.



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2010)

Tengo un PC viejo con el que estoy planteándome hacer un mediacenter o algo así.
El PC tiene en la placa base los pines de IrDA y le hice un adaptador que funciona correctamente con equipos IrDA. 
Pero y ahí viene la duda es si alguien conoce un método de aprovechar ese canal para leer, y por lo tanto usar, un mando a distancia normal "de televisión".
Se que hay adaptadores USB para mando a distancia pero se trata de aprovechar lo que tengo.
También se que son protocolos diferentes y que en principio tienen poco que ver (solo la capa física), pero en su día estuve haciendo probaturas con con mi palm y un programa que solo leía el puerto IR sin mas y según que tecla del mando se pulse aparecen tramas "identificables" con esa tecla, osea que parece factible que se pueda hacer algo. Por ejemplo que con un modo de aprendizaje se asignen esas tramas a ciertas acciones.
He buscado fuera y dentro de este foro y no he encontrado nada.

Se agradece cualquier orientación.


Edición:
Si es que lo tengo comprobado, no hay como preguntar en un foro para encontrar las cosas tu solo:
http://www.sphinx-soft.com/IrRC/index.html
http://www.veg.nildram.co.uk/remote.htm
Lo contrario; usar el PC como mando:
http://www.wdpsoftware.com/index.html
Linux:
http://www.lirc.org/


Se sigue requiriendo ayuda para encontrar mas posibilidades...


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 31, 2010)

Hace muchos . . . muchos años, en una gal . . . perdon esa es otra historia, existia un sitio web (uashem.com) donde podia encontrar mas informacion sobre ese dispositivo. Revisare lo archivos que tengo y colocare un resumen.

WinLIRC
Miriam
IRAssistant
Girder + Igor plugin
PC Remote Control


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2010)

Gracias, voy a revisar tus enlaces.

Comento:
IRAssistant se ve que pasó a mejor vida, hay un portal típico de los que compran dominios conocidos
El resto, ninguno usa un adaptador IrDA, usan un adaptador "me lo invento yo", así que no valen para lo que quiero.
La verdad es que en su día busqué mucho y no encontré nada.


----------

